# Nom disque Freebox Revolution



## pabar (11 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,
Je voudrais savoir si il est possible de renommer le disque dur de la Freebox Revolution tel qu'il apparait dans le Finder. 
Par exemple mettre "HD Freebox" au lieu de "Disque Dur"
Merci


----------



## soukouss (10 Septembre 2011)

UP +1



pabar a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je voudrais savoir si il est possible de renommer le disque dur de la Freebox Revolution tel qu'il apparait dans le Finder.
> Par exemple mettre "HD Freebox" au lieu de "Disque Dur"
> Merci


----------



## hippo sulfite (10 Septembre 2011)

Si tu trouves, fais nous signe parce que, moi, je n'ai pas réussi.


----------



## Taz73 (15 Janvier 2012)

Rien de neuf pour changer ce nom ?
C'est dommage, on peut changer l'icône du serveur, mais pas le nom du disque...


----------



## momo-fr (15 Novembre 2012)

Apparemment c'est possible depuis un poste sous Windows :

http://www.degroupnews.com/dossier/a86-freebox-revolution-test-du-freebox-server/page9.html



> Grâce à cette page, vous pouvez non seulement activer le partage de fichier sous Windows mais également partager une imprimante (connectée sur un port USB de la Freebox). Vous pouvez également changer le groupe de travail *ou le nom sous lequel apparaîtra la Freebox.*


----------

